#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Singapore Forum >  >  Taxi Fare?

## crocman

Does anyone know the cost of a taxi from Changi Airport to the Clarke Quay area? The Dragon Lady and I will be in Singapore for a couple of days shortly and the hotel we are staying at is asking $80.00 each way for transfers.I've never been known as tightfisted but if that price is correct the Tuk-Tuk mafia in Patong have a bit of catching up to do.

Any info will be appreciated.

----------


## Necron99

Hotel limos are always dear.

taxi ~ $20.00

S$ 20.00 - Taxi fare from changi airport to clarke quay in Singapore

----------


## stevefarang

We spent 3 weeks in Singapore this past July.
I'd plan on S$30, just in case.

----------


## danno5

yea, depending on the time of day and traffic - anywhere from S$15-30....

----------


## crocman

Thanks for those figures boys. Thought $80 was a bit steep.

----------


## stevefarang

> Thanks for those figures boys. Thought $80 was a bit steep.


Any hotel limo pickup will be more expensive, even in Bangkok. The first time I came to Thailand, almost 20 years ago, I used one because I didn't know any better. Never again.

Have fun. And don't bother with the Hooters there at Clarke Quay. I was very unimpressed by the food, the staff and the service.

----------


## Mr Earl

There is now an MRT station a Chiangi.
Changi Airport MRT Station - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

----------


## dobella

Strong minded militants them Singers taxi drivers.
Used to work at Keppel shipyard and after a night on the town many of the knobheads wouldn't like to go out there thinking it better to get many city runs.
Had to go on an agreed rate with no meter many times, similar to BKK i guess as they are not slow to maximise profit/extortion either.

----------


## crocman

> Strong minded militants them Singers taxi drivers.
> Used to work at Keppel shipyard and after a night on the town many of the knobheads wouldn't like to go out there thinking it better to get many city runs.
> Had to go on an agreed rate with no meter many times, similar to BKK i guess as they are not slow to maximise profit/extortion either.


Have heard that it is hard to get them to turn the meter on in Singapore.I would have thought with congestion and slow traffic a meter would be more viable for the cabby.

After Singers we are off to Manilla,......Traffic Hell.

----------


## stevefarang

> Originally Posted by dobella
> 
> 
> Strong minded militants them Singers taxi drivers.
> Used to work at Keppel shipyard and after a night on the town many of the knobheads wouldn't like to go out there thinking it better to get many city runs.
> Had to go on an agreed rate with no meter many times, similar to BKK i guess as they are not slow to maximise profit/extortion either.
> 
> 
> Have heard that it is hard to get them to turn the meter on in Singapore.I would have thought with congestion and slow traffic a meter would be more viable for the cabby.
> ...


I've never had a problem with cab turning on the meter. Hell, they will even give you a receipt, try that in Bangkok !

Yes, going to Jurong Island can be a PITA. Cabs may turn you down, because there is no guarantee of a return fare, especially while on Jurong Island. It's happened to me before a couple of times. But you will usually eventually get one, using the meter.

I don't know about Manila. I know I'm off to Jakarta in early February and I hear the traffic there has gotten really bad.

Steve

----------


## Eric Loh

Last trip, I took the Mass Rapid Train from Teminal 2 to Shenton Way Station and catch a taxi to the hotel. Total cost approx 80 cents + $10 to Clark Quay. That is if are travelling light.

----------


## mosses11

taxi ~ $20.00 and bonus $5 for driver

----------


## Kambreezh

Just don't go to the limo sections. Afaik there is starting charge of ~3$ + 5$for airport surcharge + ~2.50 for peak hour etc, depending on how far your destination is from airport it will be 15-30$ depending on a number of factors like jams.

----------


## dirk diggler

$12 in December '05. And it was 3 dollars to the pound then too.

----------

